
Charlie Munger: Elementary Worldly Wisdom (1994) - testoo
https://fs.blog/a-lesson-on-worldly-wisdom/
======
testoo
"What is elementary, worldly wisdom? Well, the first rule is that you can’t
really know anything if you just remember isolated facts and try and bang ’em
back. If the facts don’t hang together on a latticework of theory, you don’t
have them in a usable form.

You’ve got to have models in your head. And you’ve got to array your
experience—both vicarious and direct—on this latticework of models."

------
testoo
talk was previously linked from:
[http://www.ycombinator.com/munger.html](http://www.ycombinator.com/munger.html)
but no longer available. Spent 20 minutes just now searching for it in
frustration; here it is for anyone similarly afflicted!

